# 1st go at iui . any 1st time successes out there?



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone newby here 
Have PCOS and hub results showed 70% poor morphology. Dr. not that concerned cause still 30% ok but i dont know!?!
I have finished 6 months of clomid with no success   I did ovulate on 50mg but that was it. never had any BFP.

did one cycle of gonal f injectables with ti (again to no avail !)
Am now going for iui . have started gonal f injections again and am hoping to have iui friday / following monday she said. 

i keep thinking this is definitely going to work but know the disappointment will be awful if it doesnt . 
am about 40 lbs overweight . working on it but it so hard with PCOS and comfort eating. 

would be great to hear from anyone who has any advice or success stories. 
thanx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

We have unexplained infertility.  Have had loads of tests, laparoscopy, etc.  DH has problem with morphology too.
We had our first go with IUI in 2006 and it worked first time for us, so here's hoping the same for you!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

LuckyL, it was 3rd time lucky for me but there is a thread on here (just above yours) where a few ladies have posted with their first time success'

xx


----------



## Lyndilou69 (Nov 2, 2008)

I have had success with IUI twice. We have unexplained infertility, although I do have mild PCOS, a short luteal phase and low progesterone all supported by medication post ovulation. My 1st IUI and injectables worked and I have a 3 year old son. During 2008 I did 5 IUI's and the 5th one worked (1-3 with chlomid and 4-5 with Puregon injections). I am a great believer in IUI if infertility is unexplained. Often, if you can hold your nerve and do it for up to 6 goes, it works. At the end of the day it is all about luck and timing. On my last IUI I only had one egg as my ovaries where showing signs of fatigue plus when we did the IUI my egg had already left the ovary and I did not think it would work. I am really glad it did though and I am not 12 weeks pregnant. My Doc tried to talk me into IVF after 4 IUI's but I said no and that I wanted to do 6 (to be able to tell myself I gave it my best shot) before moving on to IVF. He reluctantly agreed saying after 4 you have the law of diminishing return blah blah but just proves that it's not always the case. I was 35 when I conceived via IUI the first time and 39 now on the second success so I do not think that age is too old for IUI. 

Sometimes it works first time, sometimes second, for most it works fourth or fifth. If you can accept that then you will be better able to deal with the stress of the waits and the treatment.


----------



## luckyl (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for all your replies
really appreciate it and will just keep fingers crossed !


am so glad you all had success too x


----------

